# my sons thyroid test



## dolphin32 (Feb 16, 2015)

I took my son in to the dr in september because of lethargy. They ran blood tests does his thyroid numbers look okay? he is 8 years old




T4, Free

1.2 ng/dL

(Normal)

Date

Sep 09, 2014 01:43 p.m. CDT

Reference Range

0.8-1.8





TSH
1.21 MicroUnit/mL(Normal)

Date

Sep 09, 2014 01:43 p.m. CDT

Reference Range

0.64-6.27


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I believe reference ranges for children are different than adults - with that said, the ranges and labs you posted look OK to me.

Does he consume alot of sugar or carbs in his diet? I would address diet first and foremost and continue testing with a physician to rule out any other causes for his fatigue.

Any sinus or congestion issues that may be affecting his sleep?


----------



## dolphin32 (Feb 16, 2015)

He eat some processed and sugar not excessive but definitely more than I'd like. He has seasonal allergies, the dr said that was probably causing his lethargy, and he is likely right, just wanted to see what others thought on the the forum.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Actually the FREE T4 is mid-range (1.3) and I don't consider that good.

If you can get a FREE T3 test, that would help and also a few antibodies tests.


----------

